# 2001 Ford F250 heater fan sometimes works



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a 2001 ford f250. The heater fan sometime works perfect then other times you will get in and it wont turn on at all. Any position from high or low it does not work. Even on floor,defrost or mix it will not blow. 
Could possibly the fan is going bad or the control in you acutally change fan levels inside the truck?


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

It's the blower motor I would have to say. Double check the connection on the motor itself under the hood, just to be sure it's not half unplugged or corroded. It is probably around 40 bucks at you local parts store, and takes about 10 minutes to change.

On edit, next time it's not working pop your hood and give the motor a good thump, it will probably come on and work unless it's totally trashed.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

It could also be the blower motor resistor. Its right next to the motor on the right side. I had the same problem all I did was pull the fuse a couple of times and its worked no problem again


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

When my resistor was bad it only worked on high.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

Bad fan motor it was.


----------

